# whelen edge 9308



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

Have a chance to pick one up local for only 200. I was thinking I have seen people run the mini ones but 48 in bar is a good size. I currently just have a nasty looking dual rotater. Should I pick this up? Do you think it will be to much or to big? Just any input I guess will work. Thanks


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

I have found that it is better to make your own decision for things like this, you post it on a forum, somebody looks at where you are from and gets to it before you can, but that is just my personal experience. If it is good shape and everything works, go for it.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

overtime;910681 said:


> Have a chance to pick one up local for only 200. I was thinking I have seen people run the mini ones but 48 in bar is a good size. I currently just have a nasty looking dual rotater. Should I pick this up? Do you think it will be to much or to big? Just any input I guess will work. Thanks


Was trying to do some research myself on http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/automotive.php


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm old school but is that edge an LED or strobe? a 48" bar for $200 is a good deal if everything works. Clear and clean lenses. It costs about that for a new strobe pwr unit inside the 9000 series bars anyway. Keep your old rotators close by just in case.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

48 is deff not too big i have a 60 inch whelen freedom bar on my truck


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

ok yes the lenses and everything are clean and clear its a strobe light. he said it works all good nothing wrong. He said he will through a warrenty on it. He got it from a trade for a new bar. He sells them around here gets them all the time.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the 9308 is an older bar. 48inches is small for a truck. on trucks for a roof mount got with 52inches min. or mount it on a rack


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

kitn1mcc;912065 said:


> the 9308 is an older bar. 48inches is small for a truck. on trucks for a roof mount got with 52inches min. or mount it on a rack


what if he's got a Dakota or a Toyota?


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a s10 with a 7 6 straight blade. Just kidding. Full size chevy


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

sidthss;910690 said:


> I have found that it is better to make your own decision for things like this, you post it on a forum, somebody looks at where you are from and gets to it before you can, but that is just my personal experience. If it is good shape and everything works, go for it.


HAHA, did a quick search on CL, this one looks good at a good price, needs amber lenses tho.

http://dubuque.craigslist.org/pts/1470258810.html


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

kitn1mcc;912065 said:


> the 9308 is an older bar. 48inches is small for a truck. on trucks for a roof mount got with 52inches min. or mount it on a rack


most bars are either a 49" or 60" dont think iv ran into a 52" evon tho its only a whoping 3"s big deal if its a 48". 4" or so isent gona gain ya much. i have a 49" 911ep millennium bar on a gmc k1500 pickup. and a 60" would be way to big unless its on a rack or something. but for a roof mount. a 49" or so would work.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the typical edge bar length ar 48,52,55,60


48 cars small truck
52/55 trucks 
60in larger trucks


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

well i didnt get the light. The guy ended up peein me off so i never went to go look at it even.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

there was probably something wrong with it...atleast you don't have to put up with someone's crap!


----------

